# Tomahawk Trail



## Kazoo (May 11, 2001)

Has anybody ever ridden the Tomahawk ATV trails? How about Black Lake?Going to the Hulbert Poker run in July; hope to ride one of these two trail systems after the run on the way back home. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Kazoo
I'm looking forward to a ride around Blk. Mountain. I've never rode the Tomahawk trails . What kind of atv's are you all riding. My present quad is the polaris sportsman.


----------



## Kazoo (May 11, 2001)

Sportsman, Posted reply yesterday;wasn't sent. We have (2) SP500's, a 300 Fourtrax and a 250 4WD Timberwolf in our group. All have radio's and two will have helmet to helmet to keep from getting too far apart I hope. Was wondering if you could get back with me at your convenience to let me know what is the best way for you to communicate back and forth.My 800#(previous; 7 to 5 pm) cell,e-mail,fax,etc.? Thank you for your offer and look forward to talking with you when its convenient. John


----------

